# MBTI: How To Function (How to Learn and Memorize Type Functions. Step By Step Pics)



## Toxicskippy (Mar 1, 2014)

Hello. 
A while ago, one of my friends attempted to teach me how to Function. It was very confusing to figure out the pattern and system that there is for it. Basically, at the time she was teaching me, I got stuck a few times and was extremely confused. Later that day, on my own time, it clicked and I instantly understood how it all worked.
Recently, a few of my other friends who are new to MBTI were asking similar questions about it and I decided that I should draw an explanation for it, instead of having to go over it so many times. This allows them to review it themselves, if needed, and see just exactly how it works visually, along with the main written points. 

Honestly, I tried to make this as easy as possible. I sure hope it comes across that way, if you give it a chance and read it. hahaha. 

I learn visually, so this is _really_ good if you're like that as well. 

Plus, it's really fun to look at my thought process on paper. hahaha.

*So basically this is really great for anyone who doesn't know how to Function (I really enjoy saying that. It's rather funny to me. haha.)
*

And if this all goes well, I'll post it into the newbie section for them as well. :tongue:

*ALSO, if this the wrong place to post this, or there's some designated area to post this, please tell me. I'm such a noob to this website. *

http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2014/066/8/b/mbti__how_to_function___how_to_guide_to_functions__by_lpskippy-d79c7wr.jpg

And do *not* click on the attachment. I tried to upload the picture that way, but it's too small! I can't figure out how to get rid of it!


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice post, but it takes 5 steps while leaving the shadow functions out.


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

I've never been able to read type code as if there were a pattern. I've always just had them memorized. Socionics does it better.


----------



## iisu (Mar 8, 2014)

Here's a similar approach: cognitiveprocesses[ put_a_dot_here_because_I_cannot_post_links_yet ]com/TypeCode/Cracking-The-Type-Code.cfm

I wanted to draw something to explain how I take apart these four letters, but the link already has everything explained, without any pictures though.


----------

